
The Anti-Natalist Paradox - _i____ii_______
https://quillette.com/2018/12/22/the-anti-natalist-paradox/
======
Nasrudith
One glaring flaw from the beginning is the assumption of do no harm is viable
at all - it is like expecting zero risk an outright impossibility. Even
doctors don't follow it absolutely otherwise they would never draw blood let
alone amputate the irreparably damaged.

Not taking any risks at all will lead to certain consequences including doom.

~~~
cjbprime
Yup. You can't take an argument with such a deontological axiom and then
criticize it for failing a utilitarian calculation later (about the welfare of
the final generations) -- the argument already told you it's not
consequentialist. This anti-natalist argument is bad, and so is the article's
argument.

